# Need help building a floating deck under pergola



## bullseye (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello folks,

I need help/advice in building a floating deck 7" off the ground in this pergola structu



















We just need it as a place where we can sit down with our patio furniture, instead of the uneven grass. I am looking to incorporate the 4 6×6 posts I already have in place.

Please advice on materials needed and if I need a concrete deck block?

Something like this one they have outside my local HD


----------



## Garyswood (Mar 19, 2008)

Get the deck blocks and sink them a little, then fram teh floor like you would for any deck. You can run a 2×6l edger board to each post, with a deck block at the center of each. Assuming 12×12 floor, put a deck block in the center on top of a 8×16x16 footer(concrete blocks or poured). Run a 2×6 to divid ethe floor area in two then run your joists perpendicular to that at 16" centers. Your decking should be run perpendicular to the joists of course. If you sink your deck blocks a you should be able to have the deck top 7 - 8 inches above ground depending on how flat the area currently is. My reason of the large footer at the center is because you have the full diaphram of the deck loading it. The side 4 blocks and the posts are taking the perimeter load. which would be pretty small.


----------



## bman (Oct 3, 2007)

not sure where you are from but in franklin county nc you can't use the deck blocks on any deck 6'x6' or larger and will req a permit they require poured footings check your local code before you proceed can get costly for the penaltys "guess how i know that ?$$$$$$$

barry in NC


----------



## falegniam (Apr 26, 2010)

it's been 799 days since you posted this, we are wondering what you ended up doing?


----------

